# Butcher & Packer



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Wow, I remember going to that place as a kid. I didnt even know they had a web site. For the ulimate jerky maker. Li'l Harry Smoker Plus looks like you can get that smoker down nice and low for some good jerky making. Too expensive right now, but maybe some day


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

I use them when I do my "meat things". 

Just got done preparing a caribou front quarter for traditional jerky--not ground. What a job. 

B&P has anything you can think of. I buy a lot of spice kits off them. I don't have time to experiment with trying to make my own, or even using recipes. It just makes it a bit easier on my schedule to go with a pre packaged kit. 



That smoker is unreal. You can fit 12 full hams in it! Who would need that but a commercial operator. I think you could make a good one that out of a used water heater. I saw it done using a good grade thermostat and eletric coil element.


----------

